# sillosock cubes



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

How many sillosock feeders can you fit in a bag?


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

At least 20dz. I have 2 cubes and have 50 dz sillysocks.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Pretty close to 300 I have the old black cube bags.... :beer:


----------

